# i sound crazy



## er6nrider (Jul 12, 2011)

But when trying to explain to others about whats going on in the world and why we need to prep, do they ever give you the "your crazy" look? I was the same way up until recent elections and graduation of high school where i started to look at everything with a different taste and have open my eyes drastically. Why can't more people do the same?


----------



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

they have been and are being trained to expect the gov to take care of them. also we as a country are lossing our individual self reliance


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

"none are more hopelessly enslaved, than those who falsely believe they are free" -- Goethe

Those at the very top learned this lesson long ago, and have built the entire system around this axiom


----------



## cabinetman (Apr 14, 2012)

After reading a book called "Lights Out", you'd come to the conclusion that those who won't even consider a collapse coming suffer from something called "normalcy bias". These people wake up each morning expecting the world to be essentially the same as yesterday and they can pick up and continue with their lives uninterrupted. The very thought of having the current civilization to stop for any reason is beyond their comprehension. Like the sun rising and night falling, the world will continue as is for them. There isn't any alternative in their minds. You, otoh, are more aware of your surroundings and environment. You recognize that there just may be an alternative to every normal day and, rather be caught unprepared, you quietly make arrangements to survive, at least for a while, on your own. That's not strange or weird or abnormal. That's smart. Eventually you'll find others who are also making their own arrangements and with them you'll find a friendly face and interesting conversation. 

Rome


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

People know, deep down, that the S WILL hit the F'n'Fan. They know. They just choose to not believe/ignore the facts around them.

Remember that scene in The Matrix? "You know, I know this steak doesn't exist. I know that when I put it in my mouth, the Matrix is telling my brain that it is juicy and delicious. After nine years, you know what I realize? Ignorance is BLISS!" 

That's the mindset of a good 99% of people 'round the world.

Like the fella above me pointed out, they want the security of their normal lives.

Basically, God is in His Heaven, All is Right With the World.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

In my experience, the overwhelming majority of Americans feel that nothing really bad can happen to them because, by God, this is America and they are Americans. After all, who ever heard of anything really bad happening in America? 

Tragically, American history is no longer most Americans' strong point, but hey! Name that sitcom or reality show, and we've got lots and lots of winners!


----------



## cabinetman (Apr 14, 2012)

horseman09 said:


> In my experience, the overwhelming majority of Americans feel that nothing really bad can happen to them because, by God, this is America and they are Americans. After all, who ever heard of anything really bad happening in America?
> 
> Tragically, American history is no longer most Americans' strong point, but hey! Name that sitcom or reality show, and we've got lots and lots of winners!


That is SO true. The "real" Americans were frontiersmen that carved this country out of nothing. The averge citizen today has no stomach for recreating America but half of them rely on the government to feed them for free. Heck, if the worst were to happen and we did have to reestablish this country, at least we already have a Constitution that will easily guide us. We won't have to make another one up!

Rome


----------



## wildcat (Oct 26, 2011)

er6nrider said:


> But when trying to explain to others about whats going on in the world and why we need to prep, do they ever give you the "your crazy" look? I was the same way up until recent elections and graduation of high school where i started to look at everything with a different taste and have open my eyes drastically. Why can't more people do the same?


Read this article. It may or may not help you to wake some people up, while making you sound "Less Crazy".

http://survivalblog.com/2012/04/selling-the-truth-by-ben-s.html

Remember, in the end, it is up to THEM to decide what they need to do.

God gave us free choice for a reason.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> After reading a book called "Lights Out", you'd come to the conclusion that those who won't even consider a collapse coming suffer from something called "normalcy bias". These people wake up each morning expecting the world to be essentially the same as yesterday and they can pick up and continue with their lives uninterrupted.


This "normalcy bias" is so set in cement in peoples minds that you will make more enemies than friends in getting the message across. The belief that America has gone through bad things before and that things will get better soon automatically is that normalcy bias. Just the debt situation alone will not allow things to get back to normal. People have no idea how much damage the formation of the Federal Reserve Banking system in 1913 has done not only to the USA but all the world. A collapse is an absolute necessity to even come close to starting a cure. Our founding fathers warned of these things and now they are scoffed at, people revile the Constitution and Bill of Rights as being out of date and no longer relevant in a global society. I hope and pray that we will return to a Constitutional Republic but I fear the future will be enslavement. Meanwhile, I will fight to death if need be to keep enslavement from happening.


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

I've not tried to convince anyone of the value of prepping for years now-even friends. Initially, I thought I was doing them a favor by trying to open their eyes.
Now I know that the net result is that a few more people who ridiculed me are still wholly unprepared. AND they know where I live. :nuts:


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

pawpaw said:


> I've not tried to convince anyone of the value of prepping for years now-even friends. Initially, I thought I was doing them a favor by trying to open their eyes.
> Now I know that the net result is that a few more people who ridiculed me are still wholly unprepared. AND they know where I live. :nuts:


See, I let my friends know, mostly because they're all of a similar mind-even the uber-left leaning ones. That solar flare that hit us last month, the one that amounted to a whole lot of nothing? Yeah, that got my buddy... we'll call him Qyyn, that got him to pack a BOB just in case he had to make the trip to Wilmington from (slightly North West of) Winston Salem.

Now, as to my neighborhood? Well, let's just say I'm in "Da Hood," and leave it at that...

One of my mates up in KY has been inspired by my various prepping goodies to start prepping-just because he likes the gadgets! At least that's the vibe I got from his posts about it over on the book of face... Could be wrong.

Eh, who cares? The goodies ARE cool!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Take consolation from the fact that more people are waking up every day! You, the original poster on this thread, are one of them! Look at the membership numbers on this and other preparedness sites. They're in the thousands. WE don't see you as crazy! :nuts: (Put a red circle with a line across it on that smiley!)

The best advice I can say is to not give a lot of details unless they ask. You could say something about being a little uneasy about things, but don't go on about whatever situation it is that makes you want to prep. Let them see that you're not going to badger them and pound crazy thoughts into their heads. When they feel safe enough, maybe they'll ask you to tell them more about your feelings or worries. 

Then again... people are so different it's hard to know what they'll think or do. :dunno:


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Gypsysue makes a very good point. After my wife and I got over the initial enthusiasm of seeing what was happening and what we could do about it we quit trying to cram info down peoples throats and just calmly mention things that are going on and how it will effect people in the end. We don't tell people of any of the preps we're doing but mention what can be done to survive bad situations. Funny thing is my half brother called me out of the blue one day and told me that his wife had told him to call me because he was seeing some bad things going on and didn't know what to do. Even then I didn't swamp him with too much info, I just gave him some websites to go to and told him a few things he should do. I told him I was concerned for where he lived and that I'd feel better if he moved out into the woods somewhere and he told me that he wished he could. I think in the long run if we are "gentle" with the info we give people perhaps when they see things heading in troubling directions they will be more likely to ask for help, hopefully sooner than too late.


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

If people ask what I think about the current status of affairs in the world, I merely express my opinions. I don't try to preach to them about needing to be prepped, I merely relate some experiences and potential scenarios that might occur and ask them how they would handle it. I also relate the October storm that hit us a few years ago resulting in a lot of people being on their own for a week or more. It has been an eye opener for some, and I'm sure others have written it off thinking I'm some kind of nat-geo prepper nutjob.


----------



## cabinetman (Apr 14, 2012)

pawpaw said:


> I've not tried to convince anyone of the value of prepping for years now-even friends. Initially, I thought I was doing them a favor by trying to open their eyes.
> Now I know that the net result is that a few more people who ridiculed me are still wholly unprepared. AND they know where I live. :nuts:


Knowing where you live and what you have is the bad part. During the 8 day outage, it was surprizing to see how many neighbors needed to borrow even simple things like flashlights or a couple of gallons of gas for their paltry generator. They were giving away the contents of their freezers because they couldn't keep things cold. Imagine, now, what it will be like during a national catastrophy! Imagine that you'll be hit up by the same people who laughed or ignored you and your message. How will you handle them when they come begging for some consolation, heat, food, and water? You're only set up for the people in your group. Needless to say you can clearly see how this will work.

Rome


----------



## er6nrider (Jul 12, 2011)

Haha yea I get what you three mean about casually bringing it up. I'm in the Navy and one day me and a co-worker saw a sailboat go by and I said "jokingly" man that would be the best thing to have for a zombie attack. And he went with it and more co-workers chimed in with their input on what they would do in case of a zombie attack. After a few minutes i found out that we were all preppers lol.


----------



## cabinetman (Apr 14, 2012)

See? There ya go. Everyone hates Zombies. Maybe that's why there were over 22 million firearms sold last year! Frankly, one of the interesting phenomenoms that I've begun to wittness is the "introduction" of all kinds of firearm reality shows to television. There have to be at least six right now. They all get excellent ratings, too. The point is that you'd be surprized to find out that most of your neighbors have their permits (where they're required) and own at least a shotgun if not rifles and handguns, too. Heck, I'll bet at least 10% if not more of your friends and acquaintences carry on a regular basis. That's what I discovered back here in all places, Connecticut! Prepping is also a common topic, at least amoungst those in my circle of friends and neighbors.......not all by any means but quite a few. 

Rome


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

I find myself picking up on a phrase or word when in conversation, with anyone, that I tend to only read on forums like this. Its like my prepper radar goes off. I become excited; what?! Is this another prepper?. Then usually throw a subtle few words back to see the reaction. If they are indeed a prepper, they smile or get excited also. I do keep low key but locals are already long time fishers, gardeners and hunters. Like the other silly reality show "swamp people". Yep, its exaggerated, but not by much. Anyway, doesn't matter what others think. Sure Einstein was just as crazy as us.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

I've been getting people interested just by telling them that I grow, can and preserve organically grown foods at home. I'll tell them about the 36 or more pesticides on the apple they are biting or the 9 pesticides used on the strawberries they are popping into their mouth. The best one I have is mentioning the huge fields where foods are harvested by hand by migrant workers and then ask the person if they see a bathroom with a hand washing station close by. That gets a good reaction. 
As to prepping? I never really talk about it outside of a couple of like minded people I know. 
Even if I get someone to grow a bit of their own food and put some up for a wintery day or when times are tough, that's one less person asking me for food when SHTF.


----------



## CdnMtlHd (Aug 4, 2009)

er6nrider said:


> But when trying to explain to others about whats going on in the world and why we need to prep, do they ever give you the "your crazy" look? I was the same way up until recent elections and graduation of high school where i started to look at everything with a different taste and have open my eyes drastically. Why can't more people do the same?


I was just talking to my dad yesterday and I thanked him for teaching me to be a prepper. He looked at me like I was crazy and then I explained it out and when we were finished talking, he understood what I meant.

He always taught me that when something was on special and I would use it, buy as much as I can afford for the house. He taught me about BOB and GHB without realizing it through our camping and hiking trips. He taught me about cooking meals that can be eaten for a week through leftovers by cooking stews or chillies or soups. He taught me to buy lots of the staples like flour and sugar because they don't go bad, but, the prices are always rising. Buy when "cheap" and "in season", not when expensive and prohibitive. I explained about the garden that he and my mom had in the backyard and thanked him for teaching me about growing food.

We had a great talk, and now, my dad is on the road again on his tour of the family, his brothers, sisters, aunts, uncles and such.


----------



## cabinetman (Apr 14, 2012)

What a great story. My dad died when I was 16 but he embedded in me most of what you've mentioned. We were avid campers and made 'do' a lot. The Boy Scouts finished the job and I made it to Eagle with the help of other fathers many decades ago. I've never forgotten what I've learned and I'm usually the "go to" guy when questions come up. Very satisfying. Now I've embedded what I know to my three grown children over their lives. I think, frankly, that this is what being an American is all about; self-sufficiency and being prepared to stand up for what we know is right when many in the world think we're wrong.

Rome


----------



## Von Helman (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes its sad to see so many lost people around who just don't get it or who will not have a clue as to what to do when it all crashes. I also have to be careful as preppers come of at times as so self assured or "enlightened' and that is what gives us a bad name. 

I know when things do fall apart there will be many people at my fence line and I be the bad guy for not helping them especially when I have so much. They will be quick to forget that they had the same opportunity to help themselves as I had and while I was working hard and prepping they were doing something else that they felt was more important.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

er6nrider said:


> But when trying to explain to others about whats going on in the world and why we need to prep, do they ever give you the "your crazy" look? I was the same way up until recent elections and graduation of high school where i started to look at everything with a different taste and have open my eyes drastically. Why can't more people do the same?


May I suggest another tack for getting your 'message' out?

"Wow, look at all that stuff in Japan!"

"Ya. Bummer for them."

"I heard they had shelters, but it took a week to get food to the shelters. THat had to really suck, I'd hate to go without food fro a week."

"A week, en?"

"Yeh. And the Japanese are supposed to be so totally prepared, even for such a small country."

My point, you need only to talk about any of the many recent disasters, then comment on the plight of the folks there. At some point the conversation will get back to your local, and you can ask, what can a person do? All without pushing your point or telling anyone about your preps.

You might consider writing a letter to the editor and asking what your town/county is doing to be prepared for a disaster. Do you know what plans are in place now?

Then, as the others have noted, far too many folks will simply depend on someone else to take care of them - and then that's when the ugly part starts. You can only do so much to help others see - then - well, then you need to look after yourself.


----------



## Von Helman (Oct 31, 2009)

^^^^ The mentality is still "it will never happen to me" and that was in japan or wherever it was.. 

People these days can face really bad stuff and a week later will go back to being stupid. Where was it that after the hurricanes all those people were trying to return their generators they recently bought. I guess they thought they might not need them again or worse yet they cannot afford them but can't see their economy is causing them to need to be prepared. 

For me it's really simple, if they are not able to grasp the severity of the situation now then they are the last people I want around when the situation gets as bad as it will. I'm sure likewise, those same people don't enjoy hearing about my preps or self sufficient stuff now and will probably hate it even more when I am still eating steak after the crash and they are drinking their own piss.


----------



## Kellog (Mar 3, 2012)

DKRinAK said:


> May I suggest another tack for getting your 'message' out?
> <snip>
> My point, you need only to talk about any of the many recent disasters, then comment on the plight of the folks there. At some point the conversation will get back to your local, and you can ask, what can a person do? All without pushing your point or telling anyone about your preps.


*DKRinAK* makes excellent points. Use specific examples that people can identify with. It's like insurance...most folks see the sense of fire insurance, etc. If pressed, you can also deploy the anonymous third party approach: "I was talking with a guy at work (or doc's office...wherever) about those floods or whatever, he's putting by a week's worth of food just incase of (insert disaster here) so he and his family won't have to worry if they can't get to the store. Kinda got me thinking....etc." 
The anonymous "guy" thing lets you see an reaction of either poo-poo or interest without getting personally involved.

And yes! Check with your local government concerning disaster preparations. I can tell you Texas sure revised the state's plans between Hurricanes Rita and Ike. Rita was a major wake up call that revealed state and local shortcomings. Better to sort all that out beforehand.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

You don't sound crazy to any of us. I am almost alone in my little prepping world. I have exactly 2 other couples that I know of who are doing some prepping, neither of which would really like to talk much about it and neither of which strike me as the kind who would want to "come together" in a group scenario if :shtf: But I guess it's nice to know that I am not alone. I've hinted at things with other friends and I think they generally believe that we've got our tinfoil hats on too tight. That's ok with me. I've gotten over the sorrow of their future plight. 

Keep on keeping on.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

Kellog said:


> *DKRinAK* makes excellent points. Use specific examples that people can identify with. It's like insurance...most folks see the sense of fire insurance, etc. If pressed, you can also deploy the anonymous third party approach: "I was talking with a guy at work (or doc's office...wherever) about those floods or whatever, he's putting by a week's worth of food just incase of (insert disaster here) so he and his family won't have to worry if they can't get to the store. Kinda got me thinking....etc."
> The anonymous "guy" thing lets you see an reaction of either poo-poo or interest without getting personally involved.
> 
> And yes! Check with your local government concerning disaster preparations. I can tell you Texas sure revised the state's plans between Hurricanes Rita and Ike. Rita was a major wake up call that revealed state and local shortcomings. Better to sort all that out beforehand.


Even though my "Local Government" (read: Township) was totally shut down by crippling tornadoes a few years back, AND has had several train wrecks (LITERAL train wrecks) throughout the decades, they do not see the need to have a PSA or whatever about getting sh*te together in case there's a problem.

I could TRY to talk sense to 'em at the next Town Hall meeting (assuming they'll let me back in-I'm... well, let's just say I've not done myself any favors with the ruling class-protests, threatening to report them to the News Media because of corruption, etc), in particular since a neighboring township declared martial law during the same crippling tornadoes!


----------



## BlissMommy (Apr 18, 2012)

When I try to talk to people about prepping they stare at me like I'm talking in a foreign language. I have finally decided to just do what I need to and take care of my own. I'm learning, but I'm getting into it.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

BlissMommy said:


> When I try to talk to people about prepping they stare at me like I'm talking in a foreign language. I have finally decided to just do what I need to and take care of my own. I'm learning, but I'm getting into it.


Not worth the time to convince those with a normalcy bias. We used to talk a lot more about prepping, we are either nuts, one of those, or making ourselves future targets. So, just keep it quiet and share it among a very limited number of like minded friends.

What really scares me is when I look at the global financial picture... and trying to cypher a solution, or even worse, why! Somebody has to be intentionally leading us down this path. ok, I'll take the tin foil hat off and take my meds again, LOL.


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

I had a bit of a talk with a upper supervisor before I left today. He has started thinking but has yet to start "acting" on what he knows is coming fast. He was saying he needs to find a part time job to make some money since he hasnt put much in his retirement account his past year and half. Well crazy ol me starts telling him to put the money in long term food storage...he looks at me and agrees then we start talking about diffreent fuel sources and water...I knew he was in agreement but not ready to take the plunge and start putting stuff away. I told him they are talkign things will be bad when hyper inflation hits and I told him how corn meal mix went up .30 in 2 weeks and I knew I made a point and he got the picture then. I explained how 20-40 dollars every 2 weeks will add up in 6 weeks. I told him a small bag of split peas is .99 a small bag of pintos is 1.40 and rice.....how its easy just grab a extra can of whatever every time you shop and you will never notice the money and will build your storage fast. I hope I made the impact I think and he starts ..........I will check back with him in a couple weeks


----------

